# BB Green Beans Coffee Club February 2014 Bulk Buy



## GS11

Hey home roasters just a heads up Bella Barista have their bulk buy offer for February 2014 available:

El Salvador SHG Cerro de Ataco

El Salvador SHG Coop El Progreso

Malawi GEISHA AB

Malawi AA Mizuku

Tanzania AB Mringa Estate

Burundi Fully Washed AR

Nicaragua SHG La Bastilla El Buey

Costa Rica SHB Tarrazu (nf)

Mexico Reserva Terruno Mayarita Patio Lo 12 Washed

R, Brazil Daterra Santa Colomba

10kg £50.02

20kg £89.95

Postage is £5.99

These are a limited offer. Some nice beans there and great value with the 20kg coming in under £5 per kilo delivered.

Should help see me through to 2015 including my current stocks


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Helped myself to some this morning. Stonking value. Be quick - they're disappearing fast.


----------



## ronsil

If you want them grab 'em quickly - They usually sell out within days:time-out:

A great buy!


----------



## Sofmonk

I'm still going through my December bulk thanks to GS11, for splitting the order. I think I'll wait for the next bulk purchase. How often do they have them available? Every 2 months?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GS11

Sofmonk said:


> I'm still going through my December bulk thanks to GS11, for splitting the order. I think I'll wait for the next bulk purchase. How often do they have them available? Every 2 months?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Hey Sof how are you getting on with December beans?...Would be interested to see your results.

Not sure on usual frequency of the BB Bulk buy but think there was a 6 month gap before the December 2013 bulk buy.

This lot comprises some interesting beans. I've been really impressed so far with the BB December 2013 beans that I took the opportunity to stock up again now.


----------



## Sofmonk

Hi Graham,

Still experimenting with roast profiles. Took me three attempts to get the Brazil fine cup roast level spot on, as the first attempt was too light and second tasted a bit roasty.

So far found the Costa Rican most enjoyable and forgiving. I'll share the results of my next batch of roasted beans very soon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmcgandara

If anyone is interested in buying and splitting I could be interested in getting some. I was given a small Hearthware Precision and I am interested in starting to roast. Just don't think I can justify the 10Kg at the moment!


----------



## GS11

rmcgandara said:


> If anyone is interested in buying and splitting I could be interested in getting some. I was given a small Hearthware Precision and I am interested in starting to roast. Just don't think I can justify the 10Kg at the moment!


10kg will = 8kg approx of roasted beans.

Green beans will keep for 18 months or so if well stored.

How many grams does the Hearthware Precision roast per batch?


----------



## rmcgandara

about 80g. I think I will share the 10kg with the friend that gave me the roaster.



GS11 said:


> 10kg will = 8kg approx of roasted beans.
> 
> Green beans will keep for 18 months or so if well stored.
> 
> How many grams does the Hearthware Precision roast per batch?


----------



## DavecUK

Sofmonk said:


> I'm still going through my December bulk thanks to GS11, for splitting the order. I think I'll wait for the next bulk purchase. How often do they have them available? Every 2 months?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I select the coffees for them and yes, usually every 2-3 months there's new coffees coming in (depending on how quickly i get round to selecting). The other factor that can cause delays, is if the coffees available are a bit....meh, then i don't recommend any to order and you might get a longer gap.

The order size has had to be doubled because they sell out so fast. One advantage of such a quick turnover, you know the beans have only been hanging about for weeks at BB, not months, or years! Also glad to see your enjoying the coffees. Don't forget I always select with blending in mind as well as single origin drinking, so do experiment. The Brazilians are there for a decent base to a blend, but of course the Daterras are also great on their own.. For best results blend after roasting each bean as you like it, don't pre blend then roast.

the prices as you all know are good, and if you want to keep it all alive, ensure you tell as many people as you can about their coffees.....it would be a shame if this source of great value (and decent quality) greens was ever to go.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

All of us who have benefitted from the amazing BB green bean bulk buys are in your debt, Dave. Many thanks for your time, effort and expertise.


----------



## ronsil

Dave have always respected your coffee 'know how' & deep knowledge.

Honoured to say I've enjoyed being with your choices right since the original conception of the 'Green Coffee Club'. I well remember the pillow cases we used to sort the beans into.


----------



## Sofmonk

DavecUK said:


> I select the coffees for them and yes, usually every 2-3 months there's new coffees coming in (depending on how quickly i get round to selecting). The other factor that can cause delays, is if the coffees available are a bit....meh, then i don't recommend any to order and you might get a longer gap.
> 
> The order size has had to be doubled because they sell out so fast. One advantage of such a quick turnover, you know the beans have only been hanging about for weeks at BB, not months, or years! Also glad to see your enjoying the coffees. Don't forget I always select with blending in mind as well as single origin drinking, so do experiment. The Brazilians are there for a decent base to a blend, but of course the Daterras are also great on their own.. For best results blend after roasting each bean as you like it, don't pre blend then roast.
> 
> the prices as you all know are good, and if you want to keep it all alive, ensure you tell as many people as you can about their coffees.....it would be a shame if this source of great value (and decent quality) greens was ever to go.


Thanks Dave, nice to know the thought process on how you select the beans.

Do you select the beans best suitable for espresso based drinks or other brew methods?


----------



## DavidBondy

Question for DaveC. What was the Australian green that you selected for last May's bulk buy? I really liked it and would like to source some more. I would make a exception to my one bean custom to get some of that!

Thanks,

David


----------



## Geordie Boy

I didn't get May's but could it have been the Basalt Blue? It pops up in the buy quite often and is my favourite from BB


----------



## DavidBondy

Geordie Boy said:


> I didn't get May's but could it have been the Basalt Blue? It pops up in the buy quite often and is my favourite from BB


That's the one! Fabulous! I bought some greens back from there a couple of years ago but I thought that the Basalt Blue was one of the best! Thanks for reminding me! DB


----------



## Geordie Boy

The only downside with it is that it tends to be one of the more expensive ones if you buy it on its own by the kg


----------



## GS11

DavecUK said:


> I select the coffees for them and yes, usually every 2-3 months there's new coffees coming in (depending on how quickly i get round to selecting). The other factor that can cause delays, is if the coffees available are a bit....meh, then i don't recommend any to order and you might get a longer gap.
> 
> The order size has had to be doubled because they sell out so fast. One advantage of such a quick turnover, you know the beans have only been hanging about for weeks at BB, not months, or years! Also glad to see your enjoying the coffees. Don't forget I always select with blending in mind as well as single origin drinking, so do experiment. The Brazilians are there for a decent base to a blend, but of course the Daterras are also great on their own.. For best results blend after roasting each bean as you like it, don't pre blend then roast.
> 
> the prices as you all know are good, and if you want to keep it all alive, ensure you tell as many people as you can about their coffees.....it would be a shame if this source of great value (and decent quality) greens was ever to go.


Many thanks DaveC really appreciate all your work with BB in delivering such a great deal for a good variety of beans to home roasters:good:

Great service from BB......20kg beans arrived today

Look forward too blending some of these beans.


----------



## DavecUK

DavidBondy said:


> Question for DaveC. What was the Australian green that you selected for last May's bulk buy? I really liked it and would like to source some more. I would make a exception to my one bean custom to get some of that!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


I am pretty sure that was an Australian Skybury and it was one of the slightly unusual ones. Only saw it once since and before I could order it, it was already sold out. With the really nice coffees, you have to be quick, because people know what's going to be good and they sell out fast. Where some countries get 2 crops a year, it's usually not worth going for the catch crop, because often it's quality is not as good. I always keep my eye out for it and if I remember rightly, it was quite expensive, probably 10 per kilo+

The other problem is the price of coffee has been quite volatile of the last few years and also it's been difficult to get decent Ethiopians, which is why they have been absent for a while.

Interestingly in this current batch are some specials (especially for the price), so there could be some coffees that are far better than what you paid...if that makes sense.


----------



## rmcgandara

I received 10 kg yesterday, looking forward for my inaugural roast. If anyone can give me some pointers, which would be best to start with. Don't want to destroy the good stuff


----------



## GS11

rmcgandara said:


> I received 10 kg yesterday, looking forward for my inaugural roast. If anyone can give me some pointers, which would be best to start with. Don't want to destroy the good stuff


You have 2 lots of El Salvador SHG ...... try them to start. Try aiming for a medium dark roast.

Keep a roast log to plot your progress & put some pics up in the today's roast thread

Good luck


----------

